# Accepted marks at RMC; contract



## Vagrant (6 Apr 2008)

Hi!

I've been interested in the RMC, hopefully to study aeronautical engineering to work for the armed forces. I just have a few questions!

1. What are the marks that normally "easily" get you in? I'm in the International Baccalaureate program where I typically get 6's (NS Department of Education grants a range of 90-95 in standard courses for this) and I'm wondering if you think my academics would easily be accepted.

2. If I was to enroll to become an engineer, I do understand I would undergo military training that all ROTP members go through. Would I however have to pursue any major "military" aspects after graduation or would I be more or less removed from that aspect?

3. If I understand correctly, I'd be signing a 9-year contract, 4 in school and 5 serving. Anyone want to give me the typical amount you would sign for?

Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

There are several topics already started on what Entrance Requirements are needed to get into RMC/ROTP.


----------



## aesopsfables (19 Apr 2010)

I have solid grade 12 grades, however my grade 10 and 11 really arent stellar but i averages 84 percent in grade 12 and participated in sports, volunteering etc
how important are the 10 and 11 years

thanks in advance


----------



## 130William (19 Apr 2010)

I was told by one recruiter that the ROTP board only looked at your Grade 11 and 12 Grades closely due to the fact that you are a young man / woman and you are maturing. However, I know for a fact that they take all your grades for GPA and I am fairly certain 10 and 11 do count. Do not give up hope though, the RC does not just look at your grades but how you fair on your CFAT and your extra curricular activities.


----------

